# NFE Arctic Fox Firmware update - Predator 228 support added!



## VapingSquid

For all the Predator 228 owners out there:

www.nfeteam.org

Latest firmware (release 7) is out - now supports the 228 (among other Wismec and Joyetech devices)

Have fun!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Necropolis

Hmmm... 

Interesting.

Might just flash this to my RX200...


----------



## Deadz

Necropolis said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> Might just flash this to my RX200...



Gonna update mine tonight, Been using Arctic fox for about 6 months and I have nothing but praise for it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necropolis

Deadz said:


> Gonna update mine tonight, Been using Arctic fox for about 6 months and I have nothing but praise for it



I was unaware that such a beast existed until this afternoon


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

This software is really great. I have used it since it was first mentioned on the forum without any problems.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

